# Vision Property



## Donkey17 (Jul 7, 2014)

Has anyone heard of them or dealt with them. Their web site is www.vpm3.com.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Signed on a couple months ago. No real volume here for me and its more of a pita than anything. Here they do "rent to own" and all I have been to are real dumps. I have only gotten jobs to install signs for them as it seems they do not do anything to the property including maintaining curb appeal until possibly after they have someone on the hook to buy it. No pay issues however no volume here for me either. Take the usual dated photos and upload to box.com. All pretty simple. They came recommended to me when I inquired about them and have no complaints to add other than lack of volume.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Another new name...


----------



## Donkey17 (Jul 7, 2014)

They sent over 2 grass cuts for 60 each and all they want done is to cut it. They don't care about bagging, blowing or weed eating and just need to cut just 15 feet of the back yard. So I was just wondering if this was a real gig or a fly by night.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I've seen work orders like that before for about the same $, but it wasn't thru the company you mentioned. Can't recall now, but it is the client, not the regional, using those guidelines.


----------



## Donkey17 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I'll try them out but keep them on a short leash until I find out if they pay.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

While I have not had the opportunity to complete a grass cut for them, that is all they want done. They do not seem to care about curb appeal.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We have been doing work for these guys for a couple of years. We were looking for another option to the nationals and gave them a try. They are basically a hedge fund buying properties in blocks then reselling them on contract.

They don't have much volume, they try to lowball prices, we basically have to renegotiate every order or refuse it. They do pay and they pay like clockwork but the way they do it is difficult to track. 

My advice on these guys is if you have other things going skip them. If you NEED the additional work their work is easy and the pic requirements are minimal. You won't be doing any work besides grass cuts, wints, lock changes, placing their signs.

The guy to ask for down there is Jim Anderson. Super nice guy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Donkey17 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks craigslist..... Right now I could use the extra work since I just ventured out on my own and getting work form the nationals in my area has seemed to be a bit harder than I had thought.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I do a few properties for them! Mainly install signs, winterizing, securing, and lawn care. easy to do work for !


----------



## Donkey17 (Jul 7, 2014)

I went to the two properties they sent over. One the grass was 2 foot tall front and back and the other had 2 foot of grass in the front and 3 foot in the back. Also on the 2ft-3ft one it had a hot tub that needed to be removed from the yard. I put a bid in at 250 on the first one and 550 on the one with the hot tub and after a few talks they went ahead and took the bids. So fingers crossed they pay and pay on time.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Donkey17 said:


> I went to the two properties they sent over. One the grass was 2 foot tall front and back and the other had 2 foot of grass in the front and 3 foot in the back. Also on the 2ft-3ft one it had a hot tub that needed to be removed from the yard. I put a bid in at 250 on the first one and 550 on the one with the hot tub and after a few talks they went ahead and took the bids. So fingers crossed they pay and pay on time.


they pay


----------



## Donkey17 (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow their houses are really bad and they expect people to pay what they are asking... I was cutting the first yard and the county code enforcer came up and put a do not enter sticker on the door and said he was going to suggest to the judge it get demolished


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Every property I have done for them should have been demolished. Not sure how their investors make any money.


----------



## Donkey17 (Jul 7, 2014)

They just sent me one to do a clean out, cut the yard, remove bees and tarp part of the roof for 4k..... should just apply the 4k to tearing it down


----------



## KGPR (Apr 6, 2016)

*anything new?*

Does anyone know whats going on with vision right now? We do a little side work for one of their vendors, and they are claiming they are owed $$$$$$$. We couldnt get into a gated community because they no longer had access to the property even though I had a new work order. Just wondering what is going on, and most of you have an inside track!


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

This spring they went to subbing everything out to US Best and did away with using local vendors.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

My last work order from them was 3/15/2015. haven't heard from them.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We have been doing work for these guys for a couple of years. We were looking for another option to the nationals and gave them a try. They are basically a hedge fund buying properties in blocks then reselling them on contract.
> 
> They don't have much volume, they try to lowball prices, we basically have to renegotiate every order or refuse it. They do pay and they pay like clockwork but the way they do it is difficult to track.
> 
> ...


Good review...can I use this in an article???


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

RichR said:


> Every property I have done for them should have been demolished. Not sure how their investors make any money.



Hedge Fund folks...front for someone else???
Sounds like washing money....

just sayin'


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Hedge Fund folks...front for someone else???
> Sounds like washing money....
> 
> just sayin'


They buy blocks. In those blocks they get some distressed properties and some decent properties. I've been to a couple of decent ones but the majority were in poor condition.

The way they make money is rent to own. They purchase the properties for a very low price. They get a down payment that in many cases covers their cost for the property. Then they get the monthly payment and that is all profit. Eventually the occupant defaults they get another strong deposit and get more monthly payments which is even more profit.


----------

